# Salt Fork This morning



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Another tipical day of fishing at Salt Fork. Nothing but dinks. Talked to several bass fisherman and same thing (dinks) Ever since they let the water come back up 10' to normal from working on the dam for a year this lake sucks. Most of the weed beds have died off and good fish hold areas are gone as well. I fished this lake over 30 times since spring and have fished it hard all my life and (it's messed up now). I've heard every now and then a guy is in the right place at the right 15 minutes and gets into some quality fish but not often this happens now. I'm switching lakes, the skiers and pleasure boaters can have this lake.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've fished it a few times, it never impressed me. Try Piedmont or Seneca, I ALWAYS do well at both lakes.


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

One means of controlling shoreline weed growth is to drop the lake level for a time, then restore it -- unfortunately weeds mean habitat -- so not surprised Salt Fork is living down to its reputation.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with you - ever since they dropped the lake levels to fix the damn, this lake has been hurting............

Only reason I fish it so much is because that's where our camper is at..........I knew this would happen once the lake levels went back up to normal, I'm just trying to be patient and hope for good fishing next year.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Sat night late drug baits all over the lake ,,I'll agree with you ,,only action was a sinking boat ......


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

DAMN! A sinking boat???? We left the campground around 8pm......and headed for home - didn't hear anything up till then.

What happened?????


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Didnt see this,,,yeah a lady was on the radio asking in a panic for SF CO and could not get any response,,,so then she asked if anybody could hear her ,,,so I answered,,, the boat next to them on was sinking for some reason,,,me beingin the fire service asked if everybody was off the boat,,,,but then I relayed it thru my cell to 911 and actually from there ,,it was a quick response,, a rescue boat came out of the marina as I came out of the left fork Full Plane,,,it was about 8:00 exactly becuase I went to the marnia after I saw the Rescue Boat and 2 rangers at the plant. and the snack shack closed @ 8:00 and it was 8:19 so thats all the excitement.

Ps thought about maritime recovery for a second there! just kidding.


----------



## Laser1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey guys I was out monday morning and I had a few keepers, several short fish two. Everything came off of main lake points, especially ski zones. Seemed like the rougher the better. I know that a few may not be that great but compared to the river I had a great day.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I am not sure but didn't someone say that senecca was having a bad time for fish and there were lots of dead fish due to pestisides (sp) in the water and the beach was closed for swimming because of this?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I did not know the beach was closed,,, I knew there was a kill,,,, I'll drive by tomorow for work. I'll be intrested too see ,,I heard it was mainly carp!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Is gonna have to put a BIO-HAZARD Icon to choose on a post


----------

